# Virtual Network NIC like phyical nic



## Mann-IT (Aug 30, 2018)

HI BSD Pros,

I'am searching for follow problem. I installed opnsense an Firewall on FreeBSD on an vserver with 1physical nic.
Problem without a second lan some things not working probably well.
Now my question, is there a way to create an virtual nic that freebsd think that is an real phycial nic? So i can connect then to LAN in opnsense?

Greetings Mario


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2018)

OPNsense is not supported here. 

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## Mann-IT (Aug 31, 2018)

I asking not for opnsense im asking for an virtual nic in freebsd. opnsense is only the firewall software.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2018)

Mann-IT said:


> opnsense is only the firewall software.


It's not. OPNsense is a completely customized FreeBSD derivative. It was forked from pfSense, which is also a completely customized FreeBSD derivative.


----------



## Mann-IT (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, but the core system is freebsd. I tried ifonfig lo1 create but this will not work. 
Is there a way do say freebsd create a nic with the feeling like an physical nic?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2018)

Mann-IT said:


> Yes, but the core system is FreeBSD.


Yes, but is has been completely customized. The way OPNSense is configured is completely different from how a plain FreeBSD is configured. So I could tell you how to do this on FreeBSD but it will likely NOT work for OPNSense because they've set things up differently.

OPNSense is _based_ on FreeBSD much like LibreELEC is _based_ on Linux. But both are highly customized installations and what works on plain Linux or FreeBSD simply does not work the same way on those customized images.

In short, find an OPNSense forum and ask your questions there.

For FreeBSD, add to /etc/rc.conf

```
cloned_interfaces="lo1"
```


----------



## Mann-IT (Aug 31, 2018)

I would be glad, if you can tell me how.
I will try it. If it is not working. It is ok


----------



## Mann-IT (Aug 31, 2018)

OK,  i will try


----------

